# Freezer and fridge defrosted....help?!



## 4maddogs (May 4, 2010)

I have been on hook up for a day or so, with a night without before that.

I have just noticed that the freezer compartment is cool, not cold, and has defrosted the contents. The fridge is over-full. Could this be the reason? Or is there'd an off switch somewhere? 
It is a Thetford SES fridge with auto selection. I have turned it to gas to see if that solves it...the light comes on when the door opens.

I am trying to resist the temptation to open the door to check.

Any ideas? what can go wrong and is there a fix.....I am on the Isle of Mull for a week.
Any help gratefully received.
Thanks

Julie


----------



## JohnGun (May 15, 2009)

Julie if you have overfilled it and covered the fins at the back then it won't perform as well as it should, I would suggest eating someof it and hopefully it should bring it back to where it should be


----------



## 4maddogs (May 4, 2010)

Thanks, John...lost the thank button, but thanks for this. I'd better take the wine out......


----------



## gillnpaul (Jan 6, 2007)

*your freezr*

Hi

Just had a thought, which is very unusual for me...If you have been on EHU for a period of time, so the fridge gets down to temp.
Then switch over to 12V, this will keep the low temp going...Then go back on EHU, but forget to switch on the mains isolation switch...
This will give the impression that the fridge is on when in fact its warming up..
Does this sound right or is my horlicks a bit stronh LOL

Regards
Paul


----------



## 4maddogs (May 4, 2010)

Thanks, Paul. The fridge is auto and had selected mains. I have taken out the 2 bottles of wine as it was too full and had been blocking the fins at the back so I hope that will solve it....I'll come back if not. 
I will check in the morning and leave it shut till then.
Julie.....off to have some of the ( rather warm) wine!


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

Our fridge is always full to the brim and the fins are iced up on mains as well as gas. The freezer box is making ice for SWMBO's gin and tonic. When it's empty it is useless.


----------



## tulsehillboys (Jul 22, 2010)

A full fridge is good.
Less air escapes each time the door opens.
Switch off and switch on again.
Hope all is ok...


----------



## cypsygal (Dec 19, 2009)

this post interests me as the last two trips we've taken the fridge definitely hasn't performed. First time, bought prawn cocktail grew something that probably would have become mould, and second time, milk ( well within date ) went off. No hook up, gas on & working. But ice cubes froze and remained frozen ( therefore g & t without prawn cocktil!!)

I wondered if we'd overfilled fridge, but thought that full was better than empty.

I have decided to use a thermometer next time to test temp., but would be grateful for any ideas??


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Hi

If its the same as ours there is a switch to turn off the freezer above the fridge marked with a O and a 1. 

1 I think turns it on.

Hope that helps.

Dave & Jan


----------



## 4maddogs (May 4, 2010)

Thanks all. 
It is still not working. I have turned it off and restarted it, had it on gas , had it on mains but to no avail.
I am on a very slight slope, but am more level than usual so really don't think it can be that. This is a real pain as although it is still raining here it is quite warm and I don't have very easy access to shops for the next few days.

The only controls are the electronic selection...auto, mains, gas or 12v and I have now tried them all. The light is on indicating it is working and I can hear the gas start up when on gas. Just not cooling. It was working OK 3 days ago, but did not notice it was not cold until yesterday....takes a while to warm up I suppose. 

Thanks for suggestions....anyone had similar and solved it?

Julie

It is still under warranty so another trip to the dealers I suppose.


----------



## 4maddogs (May 4, 2010)

It started to work again! No idea why, but apart from some unfrozen and now re-frozen peas, some oif cream and milk no real harm done.

It is booked in at the dealers, so I will not cancel that until the end of the trip just in case it all goes belly up again.

Very bizarre as the satellite dome has decided to die now.....see other post!,

I suspect foul play from gremlins. :twisted: 

Thanks for all the suggestions.
Julie


----------



## 4maddogs (May 4, 2010)

Ah....I wonder if I have stumbled on the answer?? I noticed that the work surface immediately above the fridge was hot. I then remembered something about winterisation and fridge vents..... I only bought this in November and it has not been away in the heat yet.....

Is this what has caused it to cut out then come on again? The weather has varied from hot and sunny to cold and wet here over the past week.

If not what are the vents for.
Thanks again
Julie


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

The vents behind the fridge allow the heat generated by the cooling process to be dissipated.

In the winter there is a chance of the fridge over cooling due to the lower air temperatures. Covers are available to go over the fridge vents to limit the air flow and prevent this over cooling.

Come the spring the covers should be removed to allow the maximum air flow.

Are your covers on or off at the moment. If they are still on then perhaps some sort of cutout operated to prevent damage to the fridge from overheating.


----------



## 4maddogs (May 4, 2010)

The covers have been off for about an hour and the area is significantly cooler. 
I think it must have a cut out if it gets overheated. This is not mentioned in the Swift manual, but it may be in the fridge one.....which I haven't checked yet.

Julie


----------



## smugglersclose (Dec 6, 2008)

Julie, 

Not sure if this will help but your problem sounds similar to one we had on our new Thetford SES last year. Halfway through our first trip the fridge started to defrost. After we got back we tried everything we could think of, got in touch with the local Thetford warranty agent, kept records of temperatures on both gas and electric hook up and all showed it was not freezing. The agent replaced something (control panel?) and assured us it was working. Got the van back home and had exactly the same experience - would not freeze on gas or electric.
Our drive, where the van is parked, has a slight slope so I tried putting it on levels using a spirit level and immediately achieved 10F (-12C). Since then we have been careful to ensure that we are as level as can be wherever we park and have not had any problems. Currently sitting outside the van in hills near Denia, Spain with internal van temp of 30.9C but freezer temp is 10F and ice cubes are nicely frozen. Also might be a 'running in' problem because our fridge does not appear to be quite so sensitive to slopes although we try to avoid them, Hope you ge thte problem sorted soon. 

Peter


----------



## 4maddogs (May 4, 2010)

It is still running fine. I spent last night at a very odd angle and all was well. I am pretty sure it was the winter vent covers that caused it to overheat and cut out.


----------

